# DC For A Lathe



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Has anyone come up with an ingenious setup for a lathe?









 







.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I saw a picture where a person had a stand with a big long hole underneath the ways which had a custom plenum to get down to DC size diameter. Cannot find the picture now.

This person made a fixture which may be an improvement over normal hood.
http://www.turnedwood.com/tools&jigs.html#NewHood

This one is an articulated arm to aim the dust port to where you are working.
http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/forums/dust.pl?read=698736


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Is you lathe mounted to a table? I have a midi lathe so its bolted on the work bench and I made a big box around the sides and top and back to keep all the shaving there. THen i used a 4 in hole saw and cut holes on the front and back of the lathe table and ran flexable house up threw. I pieced together some 4in PVC to suck the air closer to the turning.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

This should give you an idea of what im talking about.


----------

